# Upland opener



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Anyone going out?

I’ll be going after some grouse up in the Uintas on Saturday


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Saturday the 3rd, of course


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Ray said:


> Saturday the 3rd, of course


I was having a WTF moment there LOL. Don't do that to old men.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

middlefork said:


> I was having a WTF moment there LOL. Don't do that to old men.


😂 after I read it again I knew people would think I meant this Saturday


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

I have a crane tag… I dunno if that counts as upland


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

MooseMeat said:


> I have a crane tag… I dunno if that counts as upland


😂 I’ll allow it!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I may end up packing my shotgun. 

I’ll be camping that weekend but I’m skeptical as to whether or not I’ll see anything given how many ATVs will be around

I really need to buy something like a Tuffy 410 to carry on my ATV that I can beat up


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Bax* said:


> I may end up packing my shotgun.
> 
> I’ll be camping that weekend but I’m skeptical as to whether or not I’ll see anything given how many ATVs will be around


you going to be up in the Uintas?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

We'll be up camping, moose scouting and some fishing. Will have shotgun in the truck for the unlucky grouse we run across.

-DallanC


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

DallanC said:


> We'll be up camping, moose scouting and some fishing. Will have shotgun in the truck for the unlucky grouse we run across.
> 
> -DallanC


you check that spot I sent you? There are always bulls in there, I can go into with you, even


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Not yet, soon though. This summer has been crazy busy but now its time to shift gears and start looking for moose. Hit a spot Sunday to look it over and found a small bull, first one so far.

-DallanC


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'll be up around Strawberry if I can find an empty canyon. Doubt I'll shoot anything with a brand new pup, but looking forward to it either way.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Sep 1st Doves!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I'll more than likely be bowhunting elk still, but I will have a dedicated grouse arrow or two in my quiver.


----------



## knight (Aug 19, 2014)

1st and 2nd I should morning hunts in for grouse and hoping Labor Day. Just need my wirehair to point them.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

knight said:


> 1st and 2nd I should morning hunts in for grouse and hoping Labor Day. Just need my wirehair to point them.


I’ll be taking out a young lab, hopefully she doesn’t get in the way too much 😂


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I had a hell of a time getting into them today but was finally able to.

This will help with narrowing them down


----------



## georgewarner60 (4 mo ago)

Ray said:


> I had a hell of a time getting into them today but was finally able to.
> 
> This will help with narrowing them down
> View attachment 153244


Are these from Currant Bushes?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

georgewarner60 said:


> Are these from Currant Bushes?


rose hips


----------

